
Royalties on DASH? Say It Isn't So - consciousbot
http://www.streaminglearningcenter.com/blogs/royalties-on-dash-say-it-isnt-so.html
======
mtgx
I'm actually loving this. I hope the latest patent craze about HEVC ends up
seriously hindering its adoption, too. It can only make open source royalty-
free codecs rise faster.

------
consciousbot
Apparently, streamingmedia.com is offline. Find a cached version here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PLf03YV...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PLf03YVb79MJ:www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/News/Online-
Video-News/An-Unhappy-Surprise-MPEG-LA-Is-Forming-a-Patent-Pool-for-
DASH-105419.aspx&hl=en&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

